# any advice on highs



## Lynna (Feb 15, 2015)

Any advice? My daughter is running high and has been for over a week now. No sign of illness, have changed cannula number of times, changed sites, changed insulin vials, upped basals a couple of times. Corrections using pump seem to take a few goes before it takes effect. Should I put a temp basal on for the next couple of nights or up the basals? Any thoughts?  Any other suggestions?  Aaarrrgghhh....


----------



## trophywench (Feb 15, 2015)

Lynna, sorry I don't know - how old is she?

Two immediate thoughts are 1.  growth hormones or 2. pre-menstruation ?

Have you got the 'children's Bible' - Type 1 Diabetes in Children, Teens and Young Adults by Ragnar Hanas?

Hopefully another parent will be along soon to make suggestions, but we all have stuff like this at any age TBH and sometimes there IS no explanation and we just have to firefight.  Vey frustrating but that's the nature of diabetes itself so we just have to ride it.  

Hopefully you find an explanation this time though !


----------



## Lynna (Feb 15, 2015)

Thanks for advice. She is almost 13 so hormones could be a factor. We are just fire fighting but wondered if there was something I was missing. And she also needs an uninterupted nights sleep! I am tempted to go for sledge hammer approach, but have to hold back upping basals massively and be more scientific but it is frustrating as everyone on here will Appreciate.


----------



## Redkite (Feb 16, 2015)

When you are getting persistent highs you have to raise the insulin until things go back to normal!  We are getting the same thing (probably growth hormones, but will only get worse with half term as well), so I'm gradually pushing everything up, starting with a small increase in all his basal rates, and an increase in his breakfast ratio.  I'll see how the next couple of days goes, then may have to make further increases, plus a review of his sensitivity factors to make sure correction boluses are high enough.  Then of course after a couple of weeks he'll suddenly start getting lows all over the place and we'll have to start reducing insulin again!  Never stays the same for long


----------



## Sally71 (Feb 16, 2015)

My daughter gets this whenever she is growing and it's maddening!  As Redkite said, just keep increasing basal gradually, keep on with the corrections, and you might need to adjust your ratios as well (try not to do it all at once though or you won't know what's what).  You'll just start to get it under control and then she'll stop growing and you'll have to start putting it all back again.  Also school holidays don't help when you are out of routine, we were on half term last week (whereas the rest of the country seems to be having it this coming week) and had a couple of high days just due to inactivity.  All fun and games!  Good luck


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Feb 16, 2015)

As your daughter started her periods yet? If not this could be the problem hormone changes before the start. So keep a good diary as to what's happening.
Perhaps use a new basal pattern if the others on the pump are not in use so you can switch back and fore when needed.


----------



## Lynna (Feb 16, 2015)

Thanks for all the advice. Will keep upping basals till it is under control. It just seems a huge increase in insulin so was worried that I should be doing something else. It could be hormones as she is at that age or a growth spurt. Who knows. A whopping 23 at 3am after going to bed at bg 10. 0.2 ketones. Such fun!


----------



## Sally71 (Feb 16, 2015)

We saw our consultant a couple of weeks ago, my daughter is only 8 but is showing signs that puberty might be approaching already.  The consultant said that puberty hormones are usually active at night, and they stop insulin from working properly, so it's quite likely that overnight basal rate will double for a couple of years.  Certainly in our case I seem to be almost continually increasing it at the moment!

Even normal growth hormones require quite a lot of pump fiddling to get under control, so don't panic, keep working at it!


----------

